# Small Serra



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a couple decent pictures of it. I have my own idea what it is. Now I'd like to know what everyone else thinks it is.

It's about 3.5 inches TL and I've had it for just over 2 weeks. The fins have grown back considerably but they're still regenerating.

cheers









View attachment 101090

View attachment 101091

View attachment 101092


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

looks a bit like a irritans, but could be rhom or sanchezi.

let the experts do the math on this one!

nice fish btw!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i see no bars so that rules out compressus.

at this point im thinking rhom or sanchezi but try and get some pics of the flank with some light on the fish.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

my guess is s.rhombeus

at first glance it looked like a compressus but after the 2nd n 3rd pic im leaning towards rhom


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> looks a bit like a irritans, but could be rhom or sanchezi.
> 
> let the experts do the math on this one!
> 
> nice fish btw!


band on tail rules our irritans.

Looks like a sanchezi or rhom to me as well.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

IMO looks rhom, i have a same size sanchezi and mine has more red than your fish


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately not an Irritans.

Doesn't appear to be Compressus, no bars.

I would say either rhom or sanchezi.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

What should I be looking for to separate sanchezi from rhom at this size? the anal fin is red so I was leaning towards sanchezi.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sanchezis


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I vote sanchezi


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice looking fish any how.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a couple more pics.

the second one was my attempt to locate scutes. Are they visible at this size usually?

View attachment 101450

View attachment 101451


If you could give me your reason for choosing sanchezi, rhom etc. that would be most appreciated


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I got a youtube membership and decided to show you what he moves like.

eating some scallop


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice video... i wish i could afford scallops... for me not the fish, nice serra BTW what size tank is that?

and what is that black plastic cross mesh thing at the top right side of the tank?


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

It's a 20 gal tank and that mesh is actually an insert from a plastic plant pot. I used the pot for a cichlid house, and discovered that the insert floated. This piranha really likes the shade and my gut says that's one of the main reasons it's so comfortable and eating. That insert just adds to the areas in the tank where the light is less intense. It's like a fake surface plant.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------

